# How not to clean a chimney



## Gunner (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95EI3Lqs_q4


----------



## hookspacken (Mar 22, 2007)

That has got to be one of the most idiotic things I have ever seen in my life. What the he__ was that guy thinking? He is lucky he didnt set his entire house on fire!


----------



## Corie (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah that's pretty unbelievable.  I'm willing to bet he had been drinking a lot of those spirits he was throwing on that fire!


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 22, 2007)

Come'on, hasn't anyone else ever spit a little 151 onto the campfire? Not in the house though.


----------



## hookspacken (Mar 22, 2007)

When I fist got my wood stove I was a bit skiddih on running it overnight, fearing that for some reason it would start my house on fire. Well, after several months I have grown much more comfortable with my stove and now feel totally comfortable loading it up and going to bed. After watching that video, I realized that people like that are the ones who's houses burn down and make newbie responsible wood burners like myself fear the worst. I just cant believ anyone would be that moronic to do that. You know what the scary part is, I am sure he is'nt the 1st person to do that!


----------



## Corie (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh i've definitely spit my fair share of 151 on fires OUTSIDE.  Never occured to me to spit it into the woodstove though.  haha, guess I missed out


----------



## ChrisN (Mar 22, 2007)

I recoginze those guys, they are me and my sailor friends 25 or 30 years ago!  Somehow god finds a way to protect the most of the untold millions' of brain-dead teenage boys running amock in the world while parent's backs are turned!


----------



## keyman512us (Mar 23, 2007)

> I recoginze those guys, they are me and my sailor friends 25 or 30 years ago!  Somehow god finds a way to protect the most of the untold millions’ of brain-dead teenage boys running amock in the world while parent’s backs are turned!


Chris...there may be some truth to that statement...but have you ever noticed it seems like he comes back at you later in life for you to "pay up"...lol


----------



## WarmGuy (Mar 31, 2007)

I read a story of a guy who was in a cabin cleaning wax off his skis with rags and gasoline.  After using each rag, he put it in the fire in the fireplace.  He then wondered why there was a crowd outside, went out to look, and saw the flames shooting out the chimney.  The house burned down.


----------



## titan (Apr 22, 2007)

Those crazy Mexicans.


----------

